# My Deer Friends



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Every morning and every evening they come looking for something to eat. I get a little bucket of corn, go outside and make a clicking sound and they come running.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like you have plenty of snow as well as deer. Here where I live we are over run with white tailed deer, it's not safe to drive on the road anymore.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Looks like you have plenty of snow as well as deer. Here where I live we are over run with white tailed deer, it's not safe to drive on the road anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


There's lots of them here too Hoss. Rutting season is over so they are much more laid back.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I do miss the deer, they would come up to the door in the winter time and we would feed them by hand. My nephew was there one day and we told him to peel some oranges and hold his hand out... Well, he held his hand out and he started leading it inside... lol. She got her 2 front feet in and half of her body before I realized what he was doing... He was leading her into the kitchen, so we could have her for lunch...

Back in the day, we had the herds almost tamed. A small herd crossed the river behind me as I was making a movie and the next thing you know, I was surrounded by the herd, they had no idea that I was just sitting there. I had heard the footsteps but what a surprise it was to see them crossing the river behind me on film.






Back in the day, YouTube paid me well, it was a good side business that brought in an average of $1200 a month. So I made a ton of movies. They kept renegotiating my contract to where I made less and less and then they sold out to Google... 
Google changed the format and all of the movies that I had shot and posted in the standard 16x9 .wmv movie format of the day and all of that work was instantly turned into wide screen garbage, hundreds of movies, thousands of hours... I took most of them down, and this is one of the movies that I never reloaded, so it's still in Google's wide screen format, but it's still one of my best memories. Once I get moved into our new house, I'll reload this movie properly and add the pictures of my nephew feeding the deer inside the house 
Back then it would take a day or 2 for me to upload a movie, now it should take just a few minutes for a couple gigs


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That is cool. When I was living in Colorado many years ago I discovered by accident that I could get an Elk to move in any direction on my command! How?! Well you need snow on the ground for this to work and I honestly can only assume it would work with a deer. Anyway. If you have a RedDot Laser pointer then bounce the light off the snow within the line of site of the deer. The Elk would start licking the snow where ever I placed the red dot. I just wonder if it will work with a deer as well? It is sort of entertaining in a weird way!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A very nice subject. It may be worth adapting the video format and republishing your various videos, as animal subjects are extremely popular.

Indeed, since YouTube has been under the boot of Google (those California Liberals, that is), questionable stringent new rules, systematic demonetization, modified statistics regarding video viewer performance, and censorship have sadly become the norm. This is particularly the case for videos involving any form of shooting, even just slingshots - as I have discovered with my channel in recent years.

Making videos takes significant planning and patience to publish a good product that attracts viewers, and thus revenue via Google Adsense. These days, this equation no longer seems to work, as there is a strong focus on the top performers with millions of subscribers.

Just for the pleasure of the eye, this is a stunning view of winter in northern Sweden - check it out:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Pretty neat stuff guys love seeing deer


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

those are some nice stories guys....thanks for sharing


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> A very nice subject. It may be worth adapting the video format and republishing your various videos, as animal subjects are extremely popular.
> 
> Indeed, since YouTube has been under the boot of Google (those California Liberals, that is), questionable stringent new rules, systematic demonetization, modified statistics regarding video viewer performance, and censorship have sadly become the norm. This is particularly the case for videos involving any form of shooting, even just slingshots - as I have discovered with my channel in recent years.
> 
> ...


I agree, they demonetized a bunch of my videos, but left adds on them to make money for themselves... so I went back and removed the add permissions from my movies that they were using.
That video you posted brought back a bunch of memories for me when living in Alaska. It sounds like the lady suffers from "Sun Deprivation" in the winter. My X suffered from that also, so she spent hours in the tanning salon just to absorb the rays from the tanning beds to keep her happy. It was recommended by her doctor and it really helped.

A little shot from the Pacific Ocean at Carpinteria State Park and campground. 





Still though, Emma Wood State Beach was one of the most ausom camping experiences that we have had to date, and we've camped all across the United States 
I highly recommend this place.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> this is a stunning view of winter in northern Sweden


Cut a hole in the ice and take a dip......

That's one weird lady.

But very nice video.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Every morning and every evening they come looking for something to eat. I get a little bucket of corn, go outside and make a clicking sound and they come running.


cool, pet deer. best i can do is the neighbor's donkeys.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> That is cool. When I was living in Colorado many years ago I discovered by accident that I could get an Elk to move in any direction on my command! How?! Well you need snow on the ground for this to work and I honestly can only assume it would work with a deer. Anyway. If you have a RedDot Laser pointer then bounce the light off the snow within the line of site of the deer. The Elk would start licking the snow where ever I placed the red dot. I just wonder if it will work with a deer as well? It is sort of entertaining in a weird way!


whaaa?!?!?! no sling caused stampede? ha, that story still kills me.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> She got her 2 front feet in and half of her body before I realized what he was doing... He was leading her into the kitchen, so we could have her for lunch...


Yeah I would love to taste deer too. I never have. But I've been told it tastes better than buffalo meat.



> best i can do is the neighbor's donkeys.


There is an area of old Karachi called "Chemical Market". You can get every chemical in the world over there by the ton. Used to be unregulated but now you have to show your National ID Card for the cool stuff.... anyway... they also got sugar cubes by the ton. And they got donkeys by the mega-ton (for carrying all the chemicals in donkey-carts around the warehouses).

So I took a fistful of sugar cubes and tossed them on the road. Road blocked by donkeys INSTANTLY. It was impossible to make them move. I found it funny as h-e-ll but nobody else did I guess.....

Point is, that was the day I discovered Warp Speed. Donkey will move at Warp Speed (*you have to see it to believe it*) for sugar cubes .. *it will come out of nowhere* and then block the road and never move until you give it more and more and more....

Fascinating.

As for the ice lady:






Is this some Nordic kind of humor??? I hope it is......


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

.....and then they bring their friends!!


----------



## bri870 (Jan 10, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> > She got her 2 front feet in and half of her body before I realized what he was doing... He was leading her into the kitchen, so we could have her for lunch...
> 
> 
> Yeah I would love to taste deer too. I never have. But I've been told it tastes better than buffalo meat.


Deer is natures candy! You owe it to yourself to try it.


----------

